

Hiring for Startups: 10 Clear Markers For a Great Fit - tylerreed
http://sheraan.com/post/35628891822/hiring-for-startups-10-clear-markers-for-a-great-fit

======
drippingfist
Do you think startups should never use recruitment firms?

